# bike weight in cross...



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm thinking bike weight is more important in cross than most other disciplines. I'm considering the switch to a disc brake bike. 

My current bike is the Cannondale SuperX hi-mod - with easton ec90 tubies it weighs 15.6 lbs.

The bike I'm considering is the Specialized Pro Race disc - It weighs 17.75 lbs. 

Is a little over 2 lbs probably noticeable or will the advantages of discs overcome the weight difference? Currently this season its been pretty dry - so the canti's have been fine. 

I'm guessing at some point in the near future, discs are gonna be the only way. So I guess its just a matter of when to upgrade.

Thanks for your input.

-matt


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

For best race day performance you want two bikes, multiple wheels that you can swap between the two, and a reliable person working your pit. But it doesn't seem like you are thinking along those lines. Do you not like your current bike?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

pretender said:


> For best race day performance you want two bikes, multiple wheels that you can swap between the two, and a reliable person working your pit. But it doesn't seem like you are thinking along those lines. Do you not like your current bike?


I'm guessing he wants a disc.

I had a friend buy a stevens carbon in a prettty small size and it built up to 15 pounds w/ nice wheels

17 is still a pretty light bike, maybe the wheels are heavy from the factory?


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

jroden said:


> I'm guessing he wants a disc.
> 
> I had a friend buy a stevens carbon in a prettty small size and it built up to 15 pounds w/ nice wheels
> 
> 17 is still a pretty light bike, maybe the wheels are heavy from the factory?


The wheels are the Roval CL40 tubies, I'm pretty sure they are fairly competitive weight wise. The bike is a 54cm - so not exactly small.

-matt


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

pretender said:


> For best race day performance you want two bikes, multiple wheels that you can swap between the two, and a reliable person working your pit. But it doesn't seem like you are thinking along those lines. Do you not like your current bike?


It's not that I don't like my current bike - just figuring before nobody wants a canti bike I would unload mine now. 

I know for best performance 2 bikes and wheels is the way to go. I currently have 2 superx's, 1 clincher and 1 tubular bike.

I picked up a SSCX disc bike that I will likely make my pit bike and was gonna sell the cannondales and pick up the crux pro red disc (which comes with tubulars and clinchers)

-matt


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

2 good bikes will beat 1 great one in any cross race w/ nasty conditions
and will beat it in any race one has a mechanical


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree - that's why I've got the SS pit bike.

-matt


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

a 17# CX bike? that's not heavy. do your courses have a lot of shouldering and running or lots of vertical? do you race in mud that'll pack your frame and tires a lot?


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

I was looking at the weight more along the lines of accelerating out of corners so many times a lap taking more of a toll on you than other disciplines like mountain biking where it may not make as much of a difference. 

But it seems I've gotten the info I need. Thanks!

-matt


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

2 lbs is very noticeable especially if you are accelerating a lot or shouldering the bike. Weight is one of the big reasons why the euro pros aren't making the switch.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

2 lbs is nothing. Wheel weight matters much more IMO......and in CX tire choice.


----------



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, I never had a huge amount of problem with cantis (although I live in Northern California, where it's rarely wet), but I'd say the Crux is kinda worth the weight. The confidence I have with the Crux makes up for the weight, I think. 

It's not just the discs that make it a little heavier, I believe. The frame is also really stiff, and tracks pretty damn well. I was a little put off by how not-light it is (it's not heavy, mind you), but I've come to the conclusion it's worth it. 

The wheels are pretty sweet, too. I hit one hard enough on a sidewalk edge to make a really discouraging noise yesterday (the guy behind me even commented), but after checking it, it's fine.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

use a seat bag with a 2lb ankle weights and go riding. You will know whether you can actually tell the different. or ride with water bottles.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't think weight matters all that much for cross once you hit a certain point - sub 20 lbs lets say. I like Crank-a-Roo's idea of adding a water bottle or a seat bag. I like the seat bag idea a lot. With the help of a friend, you could do some experiments where you could do some riding without knowing whether the bag has weight or not. My guess is you would not be able to tell the difference with 2-3 lbs. And if you have all kinds of electronic data available, I doubt that would show any difference either. 

I'm curious what my bikes weight. Haven't put them on a scale in years (gives you an idea of how old my bikes are). I've got some light carbon wheels and better components these days. Still think they will be in the 19lbs range. And I don't think the guys that beat me on a regular basis do it because they are on 16 lbs machines. They're just better. Off to the basement...


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Seat bag is an unfair comparison. Why put the weight at a point that has the most movement when out of the saddle? Swinging 2 lbs of weight at the end of a stick is different than tucking it near the bottom bracket. If you have to add weight to a bike, keep it low and keep it off the wheels.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Not to be rude but this line of thinking is silly. You might not be able to tell the difference, but the universe can. It takes more work to accelerate two extra pounds. If some of that extra weight is on the rims, it's even more extra work.

Two pounds is not a ton but it's not nothing. It's precisely what it is.

FWIW I'm still pretty skeptical on disc brakes for cross racing. If anything, any advantage from disc brakes might come on the fast dry days.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

The Universe can? The Universe ain't racing a cross bike. Yes, extremely slight/small differences can be measured in anything. But can a human being feel that difference? And does it have a measurable effect on performance? Lap times? Results? A couple of pounds on a cross bike - no I don't think it matters. 

88 Rex - Swinging seat bags? My seat bag doesn't swing. Does yours? If so, you need to re-think how it is attached...


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

For a weekend warrior 2 lbs might not matter but for a "fast" guy it does. I'm going to guess most people who say weight doesn't matter are probably in cat 4/expert. It's not that hard to test. Do a lap of a course with your bike then get one that is 2 lbs lighter or heavier. Once you do that the answer is pretty obvious.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> T
> 
> 88 Rex - Swinging seat bags? My seat bag doesn't swing. Does yours? If so, you need to re-think how it is attached...


Up out of the saddle and accelerating, your bike is whipping back and forth. Your saddle bag is at the end of a long tube at the point with the most movement. If you put the weight around the axis of movement it moves less and thus you aren't swinging an extra 2 lbs back and forth. When seated and pedaling you are not likely to notice the weight, but when out of the saddle you are. 2lbs spread out across an entire bike is not likely to be noticed. 2lbs concentrated at certain points will be noticed, like at the saddle. Swap out wheels with a 2lb difference and you'll notice. 

Overall, 2lbs is minimal....and let's not forget that the 2lb difference between the two bikes in question is not entirely due to the brakes.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> And does it have a measurable effect on performance?


Yes, extra weight has a measurable effect on performance, whether or not the rider can "feel it".


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

pretender said:


> Yes, extra weight has a measurable effect on performance, whether or not the rider can "feel it".


Me I can't really notice a pound or so on a bike when Im riding, but Im 6'4" and 178, my wife is 5'4" and 116 and she can tell when she tries to lift the bike to shoulder or carry. I don't think weight matters so much riding (to a point) but in cross your not always riding.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

You'll certainly feel that extra weight on the sixth lap of a hilly course.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Once you're racing/riding, you won't be able to tell one bit of difference. The Crux Pros are really solid, nice bikes. You'll be happy, if you like Sram disc brakes


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Warpdatframe said:


> For a weekend warrior 2 lbs might not matter but for a "fast" guy it does. I'm going to guess most people who say weight doesn't matter are probably in cat 4/expert.


Or they just aren't as anal about their equipment as some others. Give me something that doesn't brake in the middle of the race over something that is "lightweight" any time! I'd rather be a few seconds slower than walking to the pit to DNF.

I will say that I did notice my steel single speed to be heavy last weekend, but that was mainly during a six pack of barriers, which is not exactly a common thing in most races. 

Light wheels can make up for a heavier bike.


----------



## Mostyn (Oct 12, 2013)

For lightweight cyclo cross you need to get youself a Ridley X Ride or X Night - lightest CX bikes in the world for Aluminium and Carbon.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

I also have to say, I think it's a little odd that someone riding a 15.5 lb. cross bike (which is pretty light for a cross bike (lighter than many pros) is coming on here asking for advice.

Pro Bike: Joachim Parbo's Cielo Cross Racer | Cyclingnews.com
Pro bike: Sven Nys' Colnago Prestige - BikeRadar


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

Why is it odd - to inquire with others in the same sport? I'm just wondering if being used to a really light race bike - that going up 2lbs is significantly noticeable. 

I haven't felt the "need" for disc brakes yet, however I rode a few disc bikes recently and was really impressed with the braking performance. 

Additionally, some of the difference in feel from the bikes could also be just geometry and differences between the specialzed and cannondale. I've been very happy with the superX but the crux feels good also.

-matt


----------

